# My Samsung 840 EVO 250GB is behaving exceptionally fast...SOmething's wrong??



## swiftshashi (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys,my 250GB SSD has become exceptionally quick after a firmware upgrade....I mean the guys at this siteSamsung 840 Pro SSD review - SSD Performance AS SSD Benchmark have tested a 840PRO and my 840 EVO is posting *DOUBLE SCORES *
How is this possible??
SO now my SSD becomes the fastest on this planet??





More weirder scores continue-


I've noticed one pattern
When computer starts up and you run a benchmark,normal scores come.
When Intel Rapid Storage driver loads,the laptop seems to have got a nitro boost,and shows bizzare scores and runs blazing quick after that.
Is too much speed harmful??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

most likely these tests used caching.because of advancements in OS,ssd & storage drivers caching is now done more often & that is why many times such results happen.best way to correctly measure speeds is still the good old copying an entirely new file from one drive to another once(using same file again may result in caching).


----------

